# Starting a site?



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right place for this thread, but I'll try my luck all the same...

I'm looking to start a website where I can display my work and offer my services and/or prints for people. I'm not even sure where to start with this website business. 

How do I create and host a site? 

My ignorance is truly embarrassing, haha.


----------



## KristinaS (Jul 25, 2008)

I really like smugmug for this. You should check it out. I chose it because I suck at building web sites...mine always look generic. With smugmug, it is basically done for you and you can customize as you wish. I've seen some really cool sites from people who use smugmug.

If you purchase at least a power account, you can use your own host name. If you purchase a professional account, you can price and sell your photos at your own determined cost. Anyway, they have a free trial if you want to check them out at www.smugmug.com


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 25, 2008)

KristinaS said:


> I really like smugmug for this. You should check it out. I chose it because I suck at building web sites...mine always look generic. With smugmug, it is basically done for you and you can customize as you wish. I've seen some really cool sites from people who use smugmug.
> 
> If you purchase at least a power account, you can use your own host name. If you purchase a professional account, you can price and sell your photos at your own determined cost. Anyway, they have a free trial if you want to check them out at www.smugmug.com



Oh yeah, I think I've heard of that place. Thanks! I'm gonna go check it out right now. I'll let you know how it goes. 

Thanks again! :]


----------

